

NSA war room modelled after Star Trek - lukashed
http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/digital-living/9157295/NSA-war-room-modelled-after-Star-Trek

======
lukashed
And here's the design concept:
[http://www.dbia.com/projectpage/LIWA.pdf](http://www.dbia.com/projectpage/LIWA.pdf)

~~~
_mulder_
With all that exposed metal and black screens, it does look like something
from Star Trek... a Klingon Ship. [http://clancmsf.tripod.com/klingon-bridge-
st5.jpg](http://clancmsf.tripod.com/klingon-bridge-st5.jpg)

